# LOST: eyeglasses in Grand Canyon



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

word I will look for them next time I am down.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I lost a contact lense somewhere between Badger and Lava. Anyone seen it?


----------



## Nmboater2358 (Aug 12, 2014)

I might have found your glasses, they do have black frames.If you could be a bit more specific there are several details only you would know. C.


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

hahahaha!


----------

